# Virtual Private Systems (VPS) in FreeBSD 10?



## ikevin8me (Jan 22, 2014)

It seems that Virtual Private Systems (VPS) [http://7he.at/freebsd/vps/about-vps.html] did not make it into FreeBSD 10. 

How do I use it with FreeBSD 10?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 23, 2014)

That did look like an interesting project.  It looks like their instructions were recently updated so I would suggest starting there.  http://7he.at/freebsd/vps/docs/setup_testenv.txt


----------



## ikevin8me (Jan 23, 2014)

I saw that document, it is titled "How to set up a test environment for FreeBSD VPS" - note: they call it a 'test environment'. Further, they call it a 'beta' release.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2014)

Maybe one day it will be merged. But as of now it seems the code is just too beta. Depending on their development speeds it may find it's way into 10.1.

In the mean time, FreeBSD 10.0 does have BHyve.


----------



## ikevin8me (Jan 23, 2014)

BHyve looks interesting as it supports OpenBSD. I can run it with pf as a firewall since it has better security features. 

Well, anyway, it is a very different thing compared to VPS.


----------



## tobiam (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry to dig this out, but I wonder what the status is. Did the project die?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2017)

Last announcement is from January 2014, it's safe to assume the project is dead.


----------

